# Viagra and Sunburn



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A guy falls asleep on the beach for several hours and gets horrible
sunburn. He is taken to the hospital by ambulance and is promptly 
admitted after being diagnosed with second degree burns. With his skin 
already starting to blister and noting the severe pain he is in, the
doctor goes ahead and prescribes continuous intravenous feeding with
saline, electrolytes, a sedative and a Viagra pill every four hours.

The nurse, who is rather astounded, asks, "What good will Viagra do for
him now, Doctor?"

"It'll keep the sheets off his legs."


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol:


----------

